# Raccoons as Pets



## Pouchie

There seems to be concern about how many people plan to breed Skunks. 

But what do people think about breeding Raccoons as pets? 

I was asked if there were animals I would never consider keeping and Raccoons are the main one. If I ever did it would have to be an outdoor zoo type setup - I am amazed by people who are able to keep them as housepets!!!

How on earth can breeders prepare someone for what its like to have a Raccoon in the house? Plus theres the potential physical harm they can inflict later in life. Huge congrats to the people I know who successfully keep them as pets! Hats off to you. 

I recently babysat some Raccoon Dogs and would highly recommend this awesome species to anyone considering a Raccoon/Skunk or larger exotic housepet. They are incredibly non aggressive, non confrontational, clean, cuddly, gorgeous and fascinating plus they make the coolest noise ever . I really hope to keep these some day :flrt:


----------



## africa

Pouchie said:


> There seems to be concern about how many people plan to breed Skunks.
> 
> But what do people think about breeding Raccoons as pets?
> 
> I was asked if there were animals I would never consider keeping and Raccoons are the main one. If I ever did it would have to be an outdoor zoo type setup - I am amazed by people who are able to keep them as housepets!!!
> 
> How on earth can breeders prepare someone for what its like to have a Raccoon in the house? Plus theres the potential physical harm they can inflict later in life. Huge congrats to the people I know who successfully keep them as pets! Hats off to you.
> 
> I recently babysat some Raccoon Dogs and would highly recommend this awesome species to anyone considering a Raccoon/Skunk or larger exotic housepet. They are incredibly non aggressive, non confrontational, clean, cuddly, gorgeous and fascinating plus they make the coolest noise ever . I really hope to keep these some day :flrt:


I too would like to own Raccoon dogs some day:flrt:
As you know we keep raccoons but mine have an outdoor enclosure and also spend supervised time indoors and out on walks, this works well for us and I would recommend this as a good way to keep these fascinating animals. Never to be underestimated in any way they are the most rewarding animal we have ever owned, male and female, spayed and neutered they have totally different personalities to each other, the male who is nearly one year old is friendly towards everyone and is happy to picked up by anyone and be interacted with, he has never bitten in malice only in play and will let us take anything he has picked up out of his mouth happily, the female( same age exactly) gets spooked more easily as my partner will tell you:devil: and is more unpredictable when she doesn't want to do something,however she also can be extremely loving and will spend a long time lying on the sofa snuggling. 

No one should take on a raccoon without speaking to someone who keeps them, spending time in their company and without a great deal of thought and research and being prepared to keep an animal if it's personality undergoes a change with age.Ours are delightful and have, with one exception(the female threw a wobbler whilst we out and bit John when he tried to control her) remained very very steady.
I just adore them:flrt::flrt:


----------



## kodakira

We have a Raccoon as a house pet but we could not in all honesty recommend one as a house pet to most people.

They require a massive amount of stimulation which luckily ours can get as there is nearly always someone in the house. If kept alone they do not like being locked in a cage for long periods and to be honest don't see the point of getting one to be kept as a house pet and then keeping it in a cage.

They can be aggressive and if they choose to be, they can inflict serious damage. My friends in America could not believe we had taken a Raccoon on and sent loads of pics of injuries caused by raccoons.

Even playing can inflict nasty scratches etc as they play very rough.

They can be destructive to furniture etc without it even being intentional. Our leather suite will testify to this fact as Kucki uses the arms to pull her self up onto the sofa. Hence the leather is getting very thin there. They love to climb so ornaments on fireplace etc are out. Please also see youtube videos of the damage that raccoons can do.

They are extremely intelligent and are always inquisitive and therefore you always need eyes in the back of your head. We have French doors to the garden and in the summer we like to keep them open. As Kucki roams free we placed an inside half door to stop her getting out. She had worked a route out in 5 mins. A stool to a chair, chair to computer table, upto the top of the computer table and onto the top of the tele, from top of tele onto door and over. She actually sat in front and looked around the room, you could actually see she was trying to work it out.

Raccoons can open bottle caps, lids, jars, tablet packets etc. So things need to kept out of their way.

They can open locks such as baby locks, latches on doors / cages etc, so even locked cupboards, enclosures may not be safe from them.

We decided from a very early stage that we would never breed Kucki as we do feel they are not a pet for everyone. We could see them being passed from pillar to post as to be frank the cute factor would wear of fast given the potential problems they may cause.

Now although I have stated all of the above, we adore her, she is a very important part of our family, we accept her for what she is and the potential for what she could do and would not part with her for the world. 


Neil


----------



## Elina

Oh my gawd I LOVE raccoon dogs! Pouchie I am so envious hehe.

-
Elina


----------



## stubeanz

ive never kept them before and im sure there are great keepers out there but every raccoon ive met thats been over 3 years old became very aggressive, they started off boisterous (sp?) and then started to become more aggressive as they sexualy matured i know of people who have scars because of them.
i would never keep one as a pet mainly as i dont think i have the ammount of time they need every day to play and work with them to keep them tame.
saying that i have worked with them and they are incredibly inquisitive and have hands almost primate like which are very soft however these too became aggressive over time.
so if people were to get a raccoon id reccomend as much research as possible, meet some raccoons, see how they react and then think if you would want to take on such a big commitment : victory:
stu


----------



## Zoo-Man

I have never kept Raccoons, & doubt I ever will, as they do not particularly interest me as much as other exotic mammals. But I have worked with a pair of Raccoons at a bird of prey centre near me. They gave the impression they were friendly, sticking their paws to reach for you, but they were nasty & would try to bite given the chance.


----------



## carlycharlie

stubeanz said:


> so if people were to get a raccoon id reccomend as much research as possible, meet some raccoons, see how they react and then think if you would want to take on such a big commitment : victory:
> stu


Stu, that's part of the current problem - who actually has an "adult/mature" raccoon that people can meet? Most people with them have youngsters. The only adult one I met was the one Seb Miller has that is now retired form doing public meets as he is too unpredictable & bites.

I know the 2 at the Sanctuary my mate runs are not very friendly but at the same time they have never been particularly aggressive either. These 2 do however spend a lot of their time in their house as they are quite shy so don't interact very much, unlike the pet ones who are obviously not shy & have very little or no fear of humans.

They used to be on the DWA list & probably for good reason - time will tell if they will end up back on the list I guess.


----------



## stubeanz

carlycharlie said:


> Stu, that's part of the current problem - who actually has an "adult/mature" raccoon that people can meet? Most people with them have youngsters. The only adult one I met was the one Seb Miller has that is now retired form doing public meets as he is too unpredictable & bites.
> 
> I know the 2 at the Sanctuary my mate runs are not very friendly but at the same time they have never been particularly aggressive either. These 2 do however spend a lot of their time in their house as they are quite shy so don't interact very much, unlike the pet ones who are obviously not shy & have very little or no fear of humans.
> 
> They used to be on the DWA list & probably for good reason - time will tell if they will end up back on the list I guess.


 

yup your exactly right they are mostly youngsters, the only animal i dont think should have come off of DWA, people have always kept raccoons licence or not but since they have come off ive seen lots of people buying them.
the ones ive met have been at zoos or sensible keepers but over time i can see lots of raccoons being in exotic sanctuarys due to them being more widely avaliable.
cant belive seb used them in shows though would be worried about children around them.
stu


----------



## carlycharlie

stubeanz said:


> cant belive seb used them in shows though would be worried about children around them.
> stu


Thats just it, he soon took his out of the show & tells due to his behaviour for nipping. He is a lovely raccoon though.


----------



## adamntitch

good to read all this as i was planning on getting one next year from a breeder


----------



## adamntitch

look below


----------



## adamntitch

i have info on the racoon BREEDER problem if anyone wants info add me to msn please as ad like to talk about this futher but cant on open forums 

[email protected]


----------



## Pouchie

My whole point is WHY have a raccoon when you can have these??? :flrt::flrt::flrt::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::no1::no1::no1:












Check out this video 

Link: YouTube - Raccoon Dogshttp://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/lawsonslionheads/RDinbed.jpg


----------



## LoveForLizards

I'm not pointing fingers at all...But I think the thing when it comes to exotics, is people can't or don't want to spend a lot of money, which I assume is a lot to do with choosing what exotics to keep. Raccoon Dogs are very expensive aren't they?

Sort of like foxes...I've noticed a lot of people choosing species based on price and not what they want.


----------



## Elina

Pouchie said:


> My whole point is WHY have a raccoon when you can have these??? :flrt::flrt::flrt::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::no1::no1::no1:
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Check out this video
> 
> Link: YouTube - Raccoon Dogs


 
Oh my Gawd Pouchie, how cute!

I have just e-mailed the dept in Florida who are probably bored of me asking what I can keep about if I could take a raccoon dog with me.

I am in love!!!:flrt:
-
Elina


----------



## africa

No doubt time will tell, we who have raccoons aged around one year will know soon enough how they are going to mature, it's a learning curve for all of us. We plan to accept ours for who and how they are and adjust their care accordingly, others feel the same.
I know an adult pair of raccoons aged 4 in this country who are not aggressive and know keepers in America who also have older raccoons who do not cause problems I also know of ones that do. 

I have two pleasant raccoons at present who I am happy to let people interact with. 

I have two dogs however who I would not.


----------



## Zoo-Man

africa said:


> No doubt time will tell, we who have raccoons aged around one year will know soon enough how they are going to mature, it's a learning curve for all of us. *We plan to accept ours for who and how they are and adjust their care accordingly*, others feel the same.
> I know an adult pair of raccoons aged 4 in this country who are not aggressive and know keepers in America who also have older raccoons who do not cause problems I also know of ones that do.
> 
> I have two pleasant raccoons at present who I am happy to let people interact with.
> 
> I have two dogs however who I would not.


A sensible & responsible way of looking to the future of owning a living creature! :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie

Totally agree and thats what makes a great keeper of each species. Being willing to adjust to the animal and not expecting the species to adjust to you and your lifestyle.

Trouble is, what if breeders don't pass on the info you guys have put on this thread? What if they just give the baby raccoon fairytale story? I think whats bugging me most is all the ones I have seen have been sold incredibly young and it just smacks of money grabbing breeders not to mention it is illegal to sell unweaned animals anyway.

I'm not talking selling at 7 or 8 weeks I'm talking four weeks right down to 2 - 5 DAYS old. Thats all Ive seen from Raccoon breeders so far and I can't name names as I honestly dont know who they are seeing as they always appear to use brokers . 

I know a really really good thread about the good AND the bad if anyone is interested in cute baby pics along with a lot of balanced info from keepers (hopefully kodakira wont mind me posting his thread here!)

Link: • View topic - Kuckuniwi the Raccoon


----------



## carlycharlie

Some of the raccoon babies that were sold very young were done so because mother was not producing enough milk or had abandoned them - so i was told. This is different than selling them unweaned because they will make better pets - yes that might be true, but I have also seen parent reared ones make just as good pets IF you treat them with the respect they deserve & are *FULLY* aware of just how aggressive they *CAN *be.........


I know last year some babies were sold with still needing a bottle feed but were only sold to people the breeder felt able to cope with that task (hand rearing ANY animals is very risky if you don't get it right). I am led to believe the breeder I know (wont name names but some people will know who I am talking about) did let babies go earlier than they initially had intended because they were told by "raccoon experts" the babies will make better pets if allowed to be fed & bind with their new owners.

Since then, friends of mine bought a parent reared, NOT tame baby & he has turned out to be just as calm/tame & as friendly as any (other than Oreo of course :flrt of the others..........so it shows there is no reason to bottle feed by the new owner, when the breeder could be doing it themselves.

However, I guess a breeder can possibly get the same or a similar amount of money for one they sell unweaned as one they have to spend many more days & more money on rearing till fully weaned?? Although I don't know what prices Raccoon babies will be going for at the different stages this year I am just guessing?

Just my own thoughts & not aimed at any one in particular as I also come across similar situation within the parrot world.........

I now wait to be shot down for my comments :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie

I strongly believe the responsibility lies with the breeder to hand raise if things go wrong - I cannot agree with just selling the babies for full whack at days old when abandoned or attacked by mum. 

If you aren't prepared to take responsibility for baby animals you breed at least until weaning then don't breed them in the first place. 
If the babies died I wonder if the buyers who commited to hand rearing would get their money back?

My comments arent aimed at anyone either because I genuinely don't know any raccoon breeders. Have just seen various unweaned litters sold and have never seen a raccoon breeder come on in public and give us any info about them as pets so either I've missed that or they are staying anon and using brokers.

Its not really anything to do with me other than if raccoons do land up causing problems and attacking folk it will reflect badly on all exotic mammal keepers and draw unwanted attention not to mention getting raccoons slapped straight back on DWAL .


----------



## el_phantasmo

Wow, groovy thread, nice and balanced (And loved reading the trials and tribulations on the other linked forum about Kodakiras lil' minion!).

I'd love a raccoon, always liked their supposed mischevious attitude and character from just documentary stuff I've watched. Never had the pleasure of meeting on in the flesh though!

Would also like a skunk, ferrets, ant-eaters.... but I have to take the mature route of not even looking until I get my own place and have the time to dedicate to anything. Thankfully the snakes (And soon to be inverts) pretty much look after and amuse themselves!

Might sound daft but regarding the damage a raccoon can do, is it any worse than a dogs? I rough play pretty much all dogs I know, I have no problem keeping Rotties and big huskies busy and wearing 'em out ... what is it that makes a raccoons damage so bad? : victory:


----------



## stubeanz

LoveForLizards said:


> Raccoon Dogs are very expensive aren't they?
> 
> .


not too expensive your looking at around £1200-£1600 a pair so quite fairly priced, they are beautiful animals and also come in a white mutation which i think looks just like a mini samoyed, i personaly like the natural form and they can be lead trained and kept just like a domestic dog.
stu


----------



## carlycharlie

el_phantasmo said:


> Might sound daft but regarding the damage a raccoon can do, is it any worse than a dogs? I rough play pretty much all dogs I know, I have no problem keeping Rotties and big huskies busy and wearing 'em out ... what is it that makes a raccoons damage so bad? : victory:


Depends on what type of damage your thinking of - human flesh or household stuff?

Flesh wise - OUCH their nails are razor sharp & can shred your skin VERY quickly as one forum members partner found out last year - it looked like a blood bath but thankfully (he is a strong & tough skinned man :lol2 needed no hospital treatment. They use their nails for climbing & digging etc so are very pointed & when they play with your hair they can easily cut the skin without even being nasty.......my arms looked so bad one day that a nurse asked me if I was "OK" as in was I depressed & self harming - their nails are more like cats than dogs, so upset your pet kitty, look at the scratches & times it by 5 :whistling2: or go play with a wild tiger to give you an indication :lol2:


They jump at you & rag you like a dog rags a rat or toy, but with smaller sharper teeth.........and it can be very fast, thus taking you by surprise. 

On the opposite side of the coin they can be very loving & cuddly, but mine seems to be more the opposite of that & if she don't want to do what I want her to do then I am in for a fight & boy are they strong & nimble - I have had several lip piercings since having her :devil: and that's just from her trying to escape my grasp!! Yet if I ask her for a kiss she will 9 out of 10 times she will happily do so...........but then if i want to take something from her..........NAH, I don't even bother, I simply distract her with something else & then rapidly grab the item she has in her grasp.

I would say they are almost Jekyll & Hyde in their manner.........most certainly not a pet for everyone to keep.

Would I have another one (well certainly would NOT have 2 together - tried that one for 2 weeks!!)..........probably not if my living situation was still the same as it is now - most people I know who have them live in either a family or relationship situation so there are more than 1 pair of hands to help out. It took 3 of us 15 minutes the other week to get a harness on mine & took the coonie 2 seconds to get it off :devil::devil::devil: Trying to get it on by myself is almost impossible.

ON the house damage front - ceiling tiles get eaten & shredded, sofa covers get shredded, wallpaper comes off...........but on the whole she is not that bad for house damage as she gets entertained playing with the dogs & shredding them instead - or me of course!! :bash:


----------



## kodakira

Hi Pouchie no problem with linking Kucki's thread, hopefully people will see that they are extremely cute but also the other side of the coin too.

Their nails are extremely sharp and easily break skin with little effort. If they mean to scratch it is very nasty.
Bite wise they have small but really powerful jaws and as already mentioned they are really fast. The teeth are really sharp and combined with the powerful jaw are realy something you don't want to get bitten by.

One of the main problems is the unpredictability of the Raccoon. Although Kuckuniwi has a lovely temperamant her mood can change very quickly from being loving to being in a mood. Touch wood Kucki has never bit in anger but the potential is always there.

Even playing Kucki can cause damage with her nails and leave marks off her teeth.

The damage Kucki has done in house has all been accidental upto now other than making a whole in the bottom of the sofa and proceeding to make a nest.
My sofa has very worn areas on the arms where she climbs up to get on the sofa or to lay around my neck.
My speakers on the surround sound system are looking threadbare where she scales them, this is natural behaviour and is not being destructive.
Ous legs are normally covered in scratches were she runs and climbs up our legs to come up for a cuddle.

Look on youtube for videos of Raccoons and there are a few that show how destructive they can be. There are probably some that show how aggressive they can be although I have never looked.

The point of the linked thread was to show the other side of keeping a Raccoon as to be honest we have all gone :flrt::flrt: over a picture of an animal and Raccoons have :flrt::flrt: in abundance. In the case of the Raccoon they have to the potential to cause really serious damage to people probably more than any other non DWA listed exotic animal. As mentioned we accept her for what she is and knew the risks when we got her but how many people will be expecting a cute cuddly little animal.

Neil


----------



## HABU

i know all about *****...

they aren't for most people... they ain't dogs...

great things for the right people but horror for those with the wrong notion of what they are...

i see them everyday practically...


----------



## LoveForLizards

stubeanz said:


> not too expensive your looking at around £1200-£1600 a pair so quite fairly priced, they are beautiful animals and also come in a white mutation which i think looks just like a mini samoyed, i personaly like the natural form and they can be lead trained and kept just like a domestic dog.
> stu


On the lower-to-mid end of that scale, really only like a pair of Raccoons, then. I expected them to be much much more then that. I would guess by the 'a pair' they should only be kept in pairs? (Sorry, once I become interested in another species I always end up with loads of questions!)



HABU said:


> they aren't for most people... they ain't dogs...


I think this is a major, major problem recently. It isn't uncommon to see Raccoons being treated as if they are Dogs, being carried around and walked, the way they play etc... They aren't consistently at PR event IME or in the headlines much, but when they are there seems to be an explosion of clueless people after them. At a fair that we were doing a static BOP display at in 2008 there was somebody doing fund raising and they had a Raccoon with them on their stall and they were also walking them about various times throughout the day, I ended up having a conversation with her when we took one of the Barn Owls for a walk around the arena and she said that she wishes she hadn't had the Raccoon with her due to the amount of people asking where they can get one, how much they cost, exclaiming how much they are like a Dog etc without even having seen, let alone interacted, with one before. 
I find it shocking how many Raccoons are being passed on already even as young completely down to the ignorance of the owners (Who is to blame though? The breeder? The buyer? The way they are portrayed?), I dread to think how it is going to be within a few years when they end up like Skunks are at the moment.


----------



## africa

LoveForLizards said:


> On the lower-to-mid end of that scale, really only like a pair of Raccoons, then. I expected them to be much much more then that. I would guess by the 'a pair' they should only be kept in pairs? (Sorry, once I become interested in another species I always end up with loads of questions!)
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a major, major problem recently. It isn't uncommon to see Raccoons being treated as if they are Dogs, being carried around and walked, the way they play etc... They aren't consistently at PR event IME or in the headlines much, but when they are there seems to be an explosion of clueless people after them. At a fair that we were doing a static BOP display at in 2008 there was somebody doing fund raising and they had a Raccoon with them on their stall and they were also walking them about various times throughout the day, I ended up having a conversation with her when we took one of the Barn Owls for a walk around the arena and she said that she wishes she hadn't had the Raccoon with her due to the amount of people asking where they can get one, how much they cost, exclaiming how much they are like a Dog etc without even having seen, let alone interacted, with one before.
> I find it shocking how many Raccoons are being passed on already even as young completely down to the ignorance of the owners (Who is to blame though? The breeder? The buyer? The way they are portrayed?), I dread to think how it is going to be within a few years when they end up like Skunks are at the moment.


Mine both walk on harnesses and leads but are in no way treated like dogs,it's great exercise for them and they love going through the woods and on the rocks in the Peak district. They also roll round on the floor and play with dogs,again great exercise and if anything the dogs end up playing 'as raccoons' and not the other way round.

A lot of us on here are very responsible raccoon owners, I for one never encourage anyone to have a raccoon without a massive amount of thought and a huge reality check.
Anyone even considering getting one is most welcome to visit mine to see what's involved and as I said before I am a resposible adult and all of the animals here are loved and respected for how they are at each stage of their development.

There are good and not so good owners/keepers of all animals, all animals are of equal importance it's a sad fact that too many people take on something they cannot cope with and pass it on, sometimes with good effect if the right home is found.This happens from small rodents to large mammals,reptiles etc.


----------



## HABU

anyone have old *****?


----------



## carlycharlie

africa said:


> Anyone even considering getting one is most welcome to visit mine to see what's involved and as I said before I am a resposible adult and all of the animals here are loved and respected for how they are at each stage of their development.


 
Make sure they meet Mimi on a bad day though & NOT Oreo coz he is uber cute & fluffy, just how people would want them :lol2::lol2: Mimi on the other hand would show Raccoons in their true light, just like her sister :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie

HABU said:


> anyone have old *****?


 
I doubt there are many in the UK have old pet *****.........if they do, they don't appear publicly that I have seen.


----------



## kodakira

We to walk Kuckuniwi. We take her to the beach and also a local forest.

At the beach she gets loads of exercise running also loves the water and having a paddle.
At the forest she gets lots of climbing exercise ( on a lead ) which is good for her muscles and joints.

I know Sallie and Carlycharlie who are both extrememly responsible owners and are the type of people that should be keeping a Raccoon. We have al kept in touch with each other and have all gained from each others experiences for the benefit of our Raccoons. Sadly not everyone is like them and that is the problem.

In my opinion there is nothing wrong with taking the Raccoon out for a walk as long as the owner is responsible. If people ask us, we say they are very rarely available and point out all there faults and never their good points.
I know Sallie and Carlycharlie point out the other side of the arguement also which has to be of benefit to the animal and also prospective owners.

Neil


----------



## HABU

i have **** tails...


----------



## LoveForLizards

africa said:


> Mine both walk on harnesses and leads but are in no way treated like dogs,it's great exercise for them and they love going through the woods and on the rocks in the Peak district. They also roll round on the floor and play with dogs,again great exercise and if anything the dogs end up playing 'as raccoons' and not the other way round.
> 
> A lot of us on here are very responsible raccoon owners, I for one never encourage anyone to have a raccoon without a massive amount of thought and a huge reality check.
> Anyone even considering getting one is most welcome to visit mine to see what's involved and as I said before I am a resposible adult and all of the animals here are loved and respected for how they are at each stage of their development.
> 
> There are good and not so good owners/keepers of all animals, all animals are of equal importance it's a sad fact that too many people take on something they cannot cope with and pass it on, sometimes with good effect if the right home is found.This happens from small rodents to large mammals,reptiles etc.


I wasn't denying it is great exercise, or any of the rest of the stuff, I was just saying that a lot of the time Raccoons are portrayed as being like Dogs when the reality could not be further then the truth. 
As you say, there is good and bad owners with any animals, but I AM speaking about Raccoons at the moment, but as with anything, it is education that is needed. There is those who are fully prepared for what they take on, others aren't and pass them on to people in the know, or they keep the animals out of duty and put up with it for many reasons, including being slagged off (which isn't rare :bash or simply because they feel they owe it to the animal. 
Being as I own exotics of my own, there is no need to act as if I am slagging exotic owners off, my post is based on fact. Being as I am friends with those who agree and disagree with exotic keeping, I manage to see things from both sides of the fence.


----------



## kodakira

HABU said:


> i have **** tails...


Kucki says will you send her one.

Her mum bit a good portion of Kucki's off when she attacked her.

Think she would look good with tail extensions :2thumb:

Neil


----------



## Shell195

I googled Racoon dogs to see what they look like and Im horrified by one of the links it brought up. How can man be so sick to another living creature:bash:
They are beautiful animals:flrt:


----------



## kodakira

Shell195 said:


> I googled Racoon dogs to see what they look like and Im horrified by one of the links it brought up. How can man be so sick to another living creature:bash:
> They are beautiful animals:flrt:


Unfortunately the world is full of sick people.

I can't understand how or why they do it.

Neil


----------



## el_phantasmo

carlycharlie said:


> Depends on what type of damage your thinking of - human flesh or household stuff?


Well, judging by the rest of your post they have potential to join the Xmen as Wolverines understudy!

I have seen threads before here and on other forums about the damage and harm they can cause (And sometimes sudden shifts in attitude) and I think this thread is a great balanced view; yes they can be sweet bundles of joy, but also potentially dishing out some nasty damage if the want takes them. :2thumb:




africa said:


> Anyone even considering getting one is most welcome to visit mine to see what's involved and as I said before I am a resposible adult and all of the animals here are loved and respected for how they are at each stage of their development.
> 
> There are good and not so good owners/keepers of all animals, all animals are of equal importance it's a sad fact that too many people take on something they cannot cope with and pass it on, sometimes with good effect if the right home is found.This happens from small rodents to large mammals,reptiles etc.


Africa - Seeing as you're local I may take up your offer at some point. Whilst I'm in not situation now or in the immediate future to seriously consider having a psychotic fuzzy pet it is something I have thought about (For years infact, even before finding out they could be kept in a home, always wondered if anyone ever had them as pets!).

I know what you mean about people taking on things they can't handle or don't seem to research first/have experience of. I'm about to rehome another snake from a friend-of-a-friend due to them not being confidant with it and thats only a little corn!


From what I'm reading people do assume they're more like canines ... where-as I think I've always had the impression they're more like a primate. With ADHD. Thats had a big bowl of sugar. 

I'll probably end up getting Ferrets at some point too as I find them to be quite intelligent too. Whilst I like my reptiles I also like things that are a bit more interactive and intelligent. :2thumb:


----------



## seska

Is this a new thing to be kept as pets? I admire anyone who takes one on but after reading this thread don't think i'll be one of those people. 

They are very beautiful animals though:2thumb:


----------



## HABU




----------



## Pouchie

:lol2:

very funny, would have been more impressive if it were a raccoon dog not a **** hound 

less time herping more time photoshopping :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU

Pouchie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> very funny, would have been more impressive if it were a raccoon dog not a **** hound
> 
> less time herping more time photoshopping :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
How to Train a **** Dog to Tree a Raccoon | eHow.com


----------



## stubeanz

LoveForLizards said:


> On the lower-to-mid end of that scale, really only like a pair of Raccoons, then. I expected them to be much much more then that. I would guess by the 'a pair' they should only be kept in pairs? (Sorry, once I become interested in another species I always end up with loads of questions!)


well apart from 1 avaliable now i have only ever seen them sold in pairs, however i think they are solitary in the wild, although dont hold me to that.: victory:
stu


----------



## sami

We're still thinking about getting a raccoon... and I say 'Thinking' .. 

We already have a skunk, and have met a few raccoons, including Oreo, Mimi, Roo and Elmo.. 

and we're still thinking! Kodakira's other thread made interesting reading.. will leave it for Mason to read for when he gets home from work. 

considering a raccoon dog instead.. as we now have a rodent rack, which is kept in the house.. and we know any raccoon would get straight in to it, and let all my mice and rats out!! 

we're thinking about another animal to join our busy household this year, but we want to make the right decision, and we're not 100% convinced that a raccoon is it. It may be, but we want to consider all of our options first.


----------



## africa

sami said:


> considering a raccoon dog instead.. as we now have a rodent rack, which is kept in the house.. and we know any raccoon would get straight in to it, and let all my mice and rats out!!
> 
> we're thinking about another animal to join our busy household this year, but we want to make the right decision, and we're not 100% convinced that a raccoon is it. It may be, but we want to consider all of our options first.


That is a certainty:whistling2: Oreo and Mimi get into everything which is why they only come into the house under supervision( and STILL manage to get into bother!!!)
It's great for anyone thinking of getting a raccoon to meet lots of different raccoons as their personalities differ SO much, we have as I've said before Oreo who is an amiable fuzzbut and Mimi who is very loving when she is getting her own way or cranky if she isn't and as CarlyCharlie said she really damaged Johns hand when she was spooked on a day out. everyone elses are different too. I met 4 other raccoons a couple of weekends ago and they again were all totally different.


----------



## Elina

> considering a raccoon dog instead.. as we now have a rodent rack, which is kept in the house.. and we know any raccoon would get straight in to it, and let all my mice and rats out


Just a quick comment;
Raccoon dogs from all I have read over the years think like foxes.
I have two foxes and they can open my drawers, my fridge, kitchen cupboards, my jewellery box...the list goes on. So though they do not have hands they can still open things that you would never imagine they could.
-
Elina


----------



## Pouchie

I can only speak about the limited experience I had with Raccoon Dogs and they showed no interest whatsoever in my rodents and did not spend any time trying to open anything. They liked picking things up and moving them such as slippers but never chewed anything. I found them very non destructive, quiet, no hassle at all - didnt know they were there!!!

Maybe that has more to do with the fact my house is very toddler and animal proof but I was surprised they didnt chew anything. They had access to furniture and cables but didnt look twice.

They just sat on the sofa, got in my bed and wombled around slowly.

Back to Stu's comment though I think they bond closely, very closely.

They make a sound like a dolphin - its the only sound I heard them make and it is fairly regular when they are pottering around. Its like a location sound and it was as if one would call to the other and wait on a reply if they got separated. It fascinated me. Was a very prehistoric sound - I managed to record it actually: its at 13 and 36 seconds YouTube - Raccoon Dogs


----------



## Stacey010884

Racoon dogs are beautiful animals and while I'd love to own one, two, however many, I am still haunted by the footage of them skinned alive. I'll never forget it. For that reason I dont know if I could ever bring myself to welcome into my life a constant reminder of the terrible fate for so many of these lovely animals. (Makes me want to cry.. I'm close to it but won't be broken.  )


----------



## sami

The more I see the raccoon dogs, the more tempted I am! 

Especially if you can walk them with the dogs... 

I took the skunk out once.. it didn't go well


----------



## Pouchie

Its upsetting Stacey, for sure. But they are fur farmed along with a load of other species that we love as pets. Skunks included.

I won't watch the videos on YT because once youve watched it its enough to scar you for life. Some sick things go on in farming whether it be for food or fur.


----------



## adamntitch

aww pouchie i love the sound they make al have to look into them instead of racoons :2thumb:


----------



## Stacey010884

Oh I agree! It's so frustrating that there are people in power who can make a difference but focus their attential elsewhere. I'm ashamed to call myself human sometimes!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I must say, I'm not particularly taken with Raccoon Dogs either. The first time I saw them was at Chester Zoo, & I didn't take to them then.

Habu, stop posting crap!


----------



## carlycharlie

Good job I keep well stocked with plasters & antiseptic cream :devil::devil::devil:

Another happy day in cohabiting with an over exuberant raccoon :gasp::gasp::gasp:

Now have a new & improved "self harmer arm look" and a nice new thumb piercing :bash: - all in a days play with Kasacoonie :flrt: and then as I put her back in the pen she decided I needed a head piercing to match the thumb one :censor::censor::censor:

..........and that was her being nice :lol2::lol2::lol2:

I did tell her the new enclosure being built tomorrow might end up with new residents if she don't play nicely in future & I would confiscate her rope & tyre swing too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Elina

Hehe I am glad she was not THAT night to Griff when we came round then lol!

-
Elina


----------



## carlycharlie

Elina said:


> Hehe I am glad she was not THAT night to Griff when we came round then lol!
> 
> -
> Elina


 
OH don't worry Elina, later last night she was as sweet as pie - probably because she wanted my ice lolly :lol2: Jekyll & Hyde is the best way to describe her :whistling2:


----------



## BenNLiss

Heya everyone!

Don't often post here, but needed to ask a couple of questions.

1./ Has anyone successfully insured a raccoon in the UK? Who with, and how much?

2./ I'm having trouble finding a vet who will take on a '****. Which vets do you use?

3./ Wormers - how often, and where do you get them?

Many thanks,

- Ben.


----------



## africa

BenNLiss said:


> Heya everyone!
> 
> Don't often post here, but needed to ask a couple of questions.
> 
> 1./ Has anyone successfully insured a raccoon in the UK? Who with, and how much?
> 
> 2./ I'm having trouble finding a vet who will take on a '****. Which vets do you use?
> 
> 3./ Wormers - how often, and where do you get them?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> - Ben.


Here you go...

Exotic Direct - Insurance for Birds, Mammals and Reptiles

I use Panacur wormer for Oreo and Mimi,dose depends on weight.

My local vet treats the raccoons and our other exotics, they spayed and neutered the raccoons, they were really pleased to treat them and we often take them in to say hi and get weighed! :2thumb:


----------



## BenNLiss

Thanks for the reply!

Yeah, I discovered Exotic Direct shortly after I posted. Based in Sussex too 

Can you tell me how regularly your two require worming?

Thanks a lot!

Ben.


----------



## africa

BenNLiss said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Yeah, I discovered Exotic Direct shortly after I posted. Based in Sussex too
> 
> Can you tell me how regularly your two require worming?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Ben.


I only worm them every 6 months,have never had any signs of worms in either of the raccoons.


----------

